# -->I Need Help Template<--



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

In order to provide an accurate answer to your question, please use the following template when asking for help.

1. Tank water volume:
2. Tank lighting (type, watts per gallong, etc.):
3. Tank filtration:
4. Tank substrate:
5. Plants:
6. Fish:
7. Test kits used (brand and type):
8. Fertilization regimen (include products used):
9. Do you CO2?
10. Water change routine:
11. How long has the tank been set up?
12. Describe your question or problem in detail:

Thanks!


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

Beginners Info Sheet 
--------------------

Tank Dimensions (LxWxH): 
Tank Volume (litres or gallons): 
Lighting Intensity(No of Watts) : 
Type of Lighting (FL/PL/MH) : 
No. of Hours your light is on : 
CO2 Injection Rate (bps) : 
Type of CO2 (DIY/Liquid/Tank) : 
Method of Injection (e.g. Diffusor/Reactor): 
Substrate Used : 
How Thick is your base fert : 
How thick is your gravel : 
Liquid Fertilizers Used : 
Frequency of fertilization : 
Tank Temperature : 
Type of Filter (overhead/internal/canister) : 
Filter media used : 
How long has your tank been set up : 
Other equipment :

Chemical Properties (Fill what you can) 
--------------------------------------- 
Carbonate Hardness (KH): 
Total Hardness (gH): 
pH : 
NH4 (ppm): 
NO2 (ppm): 
NO3 (ppm): 
PO4 (ppm): 
Fe (ppm):

Bioload (Your Fish and Plants) 
------------------------------

<State what fishes and plants you have to the best of your ability>

Describe your problem :

<problem description. If you have picture which could help then please post them>

Inspiration keeps you moving on, and Dreams lend you wings.


----------

